# Hello



## bcda (Apr 17, 2011)

Hi I'm new here



			
				bcda said:
			
		

> Hi I'm new here



I'm from Malaysia. Can I join as Freemason member?


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Apr 17, 2011)

Welcome to the Community!

Personally I am going to have to ask you to re-phrase your question. *Are you wanting to become a Freemason?* or *Are you wanting to join this site as a Freemason?*


----------



## bcda (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks brother

1st Question: I love to watch History Channel and i've heard about Freemason. Yes, I like to join the group.

2nd Question: I not very sure where to join Freemason in Malaysia. But if you allowed me to join here, I will join the group..


----------



## Beathard (Apr 17, 2011)

Malaysia is under masonic jurisdiction of the District of the Eastern Archipelago which is under the United Grand Lodge of England. Lodges are working in Kuala Lumpur, Penang, Ipoh, Melaka, Taiping, Port Dickson, Johor Bahru, Kuantan, Muar, Seremban and Sungai Petani (Malaysian Peninsular); Kuching (Sarawak); Kota Kinabalu, Labuan, Tawau and Sandakan (Sabah); Singapore; Bangkok and Pattaya (Thailand).

See: http://www.ugle.org.uk/about-ugle/u.../district-grand-lodge-of-eastern-archipelago/


----------



## bcda (Apr 17, 2011)

Oh ok thanks bro beathard for your info tips


----------



## jwhoff (Apr 17, 2011)

Good luck with your quest!  We hope you find your goal.


----------



## Benton (Apr 17, 2011)

Good luck, and let us know if you have any more questions.


----------



## bcda (Apr 18, 2011)

jwhoff said:
			
		

> Good luck with your quest!  We hope you find your goal.



Thanks bro


----------



## bcda (Apr 18, 2011)

Benton said:
			
		

> Good luck, and let us know if you have any more questions.



Thanks bro, if any questions I will ask.


----------



## Amier Zaqwan (Dec 15, 2020)

Hi there. Im amier from shah alam. Any mason from eastern archipelago, help me to join you guys. 
Tq in advance


----------

